# Software Evaluations



## Chinthe (Apr 29, 2007)

I am looking for information on software for both my computer and Palm T/X.
I've only been into archery for a month or so and want something to help with tree stand hunting and scoring for 3D.

Have there been any reviews recently?


----------

